# Sabo vs. Doffy



## trance (Jul 7, 2015)

Location: MarineFord

Intel: Full

Mindset: Bloodlusted

Distance: 5m

Rules: Sabo has no Devil Fruit. No Parasite.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jul 7, 2015)

Sabo high/extreme diff.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 7, 2015)

Sabo extreme diff


----------



## ShadoLord (Jul 7, 2015)

Sabo high-diffs

If this was mera Sabo, he would mid/high-diff Doflamingo.


----------



## Luke (Jul 7, 2015)

Sabo, extreme difficulty.


----------



## Imagine_Breaker (Jul 7, 2015)

Sabo wins with just under extreme difficulty, around high-mid to high-high.


----------



## convict (Jul 7, 2015)

Going with Sabo high difficulty without the Mera Mera and mid-high difficulty with the Mera Mera.

I would be thrilled if the revolutionaries have someone Doflamingo level as their third strongest.


----------



## felixng2008 (Jul 7, 2015)

Sabo high difs. Doffy's attack power is underwhelming to say the least. Don't see him taking Sabo to extreme just because of that.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 7, 2015)

Just like most of you i wanna say Sabo, mainly because of tier lists, but honestly I can't see how he gets close to Joker who will fill the area with string and can just fly. Even if he finds a way to get close its not like Doffy can't brawl with him.  Luffy was out-fighting Joker in CQC too right up until he used his fruit and he couldn't really keep up. Things will be worse for Sabo. 

Basically, even with power scaling,  Doffy has comparable stats to Sabo. But on top of that he has a shit-ton of utility with his fruit. Doffy in this situation wins high difficulty. Mera-Sabo on the other hand should win with High.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 7, 2015)

Sabo smashes his face in  just like burgess.


----------



## barreltheif (Jul 7, 2015)

Doffy high diff. Mera Sabo can beat him.


----------



## Amol (Jul 7, 2015)

convict said:


> Going with Sabo high difficulty without the Mera Mera and mid-high difficulty with the Mera Mera.
> I would be thrilled if the revolutionaries have someone Doflamingo level as their third strongest.


This            .


----------



## Bernkastel (Jul 8, 2015)

Sabo wins with high diff.


----------



## Jossaff (Jul 8, 2015)

DD High diffs


----------



## Gohara (Jul 8, 2015)

Doflamingo wins with high to extremely high difficulty.  They both excel in basically every category, but Doflamingo also has powerful Devil Fruit abilities.


----------



## Kaiser (Jul 8, 2015)

Sabo extreme difficulty


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 8, 2015)

Could go either way. Mera Sabo high diffs.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jul 8, 2015)

No df sabo loses high diff


----------



## MYJC (Jul 8, 2015)

Doffy high-diffs. 

Stats-wise they're comparable, but Doffy's fruit gives him the edge. Sabo is going to be in for a rough time once Doffy uses his awakening powers.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 9, 2015)

extreme diff?

doffy high diff?

wtf 

Dofla ain't that strong

Sabo high diffs that nerd


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 9, 2015)

High difficulty for Sabo.

And yes flamingo is stronger than burgess.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Jul 9, 2015)

Doflamingo high diff, I think DD is much stronger than Burgess but Sabo isn't that much stronger than Luffy and Mingo would wreck Luffy in a 1 on 1.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 9, 2015)

Sabo mid high
Mera Sabo mid low


----------



## Coruscation (Jul 9, 2015)

Sabo wins. He has the feat Doflamingo keeps on wishing he had -- going head to head with a Marine Admiral in an extended fight, confidently and smilingly taking them on in a solo battle to the death.


----------



## Jiggly Jilly (Jul 9, 2015)

Sabo fodders him.


----------



## LazyShika623 (Jul 17, 2015)

Doflamingo high dif.


----------



## giantbiceps (Jul 17, 2015)

Doffy's haki ain't strong enough to even scratch Sabo, Sabo toys with him for a while then finish the fight decesively with a Dragon Claw to the face => lowest end of mid-diff.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jul 17, 2015)

Sabo without mera: Doffy high/extreme diff

Sabo with low mastery of mera: extreme diff win for Sabo

Sabo with full mastery of mera: high diff win for Sabo


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jul 18, 2015)

DD extreme diff. 51 / 100 times. They're more or less equal.


----------

